# SD Veloswap time (again)



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Just a reminder, the SD veloswap is this Sunday, April 01. (Seriously, no joke).

http://cyclingscience.org/spring2007swapmeet.htm


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Bottecchia*



JaeP said:


> Just a reminder, the SD veloswap is this Sunday, April 01. (Seriously, no joke).
> 
> http://cyclingscience.org/spring2007swapmeet.htm


I finally got rid of my red/white Bottecchia with chrome lugs and stays. Now I wish I kept her. Sigh.


----------

